# Cleo's twin doelings!-new pic's



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I was really surprised that she only had twins but atleast they are doelings. The coloring and markings are really different on them. Super sweet of course!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Cleo's twin doelings!*

:clap: congrats! Today (or tonight for you guys) seems to be the day for twins


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cleo's twin doelings!*

So cute...congrats...    :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cleo's twin doelings!*

ADORABLE  Congratulations :stars:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cleo's twin doelings!*

Thank you! We had a little change to the names, the light one is still Carmela but the darker is Gabriella or Gabby. I am still bottle feeding Gabriella. I cannot get her to latch onto Mom. She drinks a bottle with no problems.


----------



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Cleo's twin doelings!*

CONGRATS!!!! :clap:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Cleo's twin doelings!*

Cute girls!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Cleo's twin doelings!*

Grats on the cute kids  :thumbup:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Today was their first outing with Mom. It was really hot out so they didn't stay out too long but it was good to see how everyone reacted to them. Cleo is the herd queen so the other girls stayed away from her babies except some quick sniffs. I am really loving their coloring. I toook a deposit on them the day after they were born and they will be going together which is really nice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! They are so cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya know, I love my nigerians, but there is nothing cuter than a baby nubian!  I love those ears! 
Congrats! They're precious!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

super adorable..i'm in love with those ears..darling babies!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love them! Congratulation's :stars:


----------

